# Check out some stuff we did for this new furry themed show!



## the_wallflowers (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm currently working on an animated show that features furry characters. It's about a mute hyena, a cheerleader fox/ cat, and a lactose intolerant mouse. It's been super exciting to finally have the chance to work on it!

Here's a link to our YouTube channel.

We also have a chance to have your fursona in this series! Check out our Kickstarter or ask us here if you have any burning questions.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 22, 2017)

totally pledged at the 100 dollar level!


----------



## the_wallflowers (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> totally pledged at the 100 dollar level!


Aaaaaaa thank you so much! Your help means everything!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 22, 2017)

the_wallflowers said:


> Aaaaaaa thank you so much! Your help means everything!



no worries, totally looking forward to seeing fuzzy in the show


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

Lovely characters, best of luck with this project!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

$100 pledge here! Stránnik needs a job (maybe science teacher... )


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh cool, you got the creator of Felinia involved in this. I've been reading that comic long before I officially became a furry =D

Also, it seems I missed the boat for this one, which is a shame for me (not that I would be able to do much, funds are tight =/). However, it's a good thing that you managed to successfully finance this project =)


----------

